# French kiss!!



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

just wanted to share with you all that marvellous moment when Unariccia felt like giving 
her mom a french kiss!!! 
ahahahah :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha! Mummy, I want to leeeek you! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, so sweet!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

This is so cute!


----------



## ashley e (Oct 31, 2012)

This is too cute! Your face says the feeling wasn't mutual hahaha


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

:lol: Awesome! :lol:


----------



## vincentkosasih (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL

Very cute......

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

to ashley e....
well actually I was caught by surprise and I wasn't ready for a ***** kiss :lol:


----------

